# Mossy Oak Brush Parkas



## santoy6699 (Nov 4, 2011)

I was wondering if anybody out there know where I could find a heavy duty winter parka in Mossy Oak Brush in green or winter brush camo?


----------



## CoyoteCaller93 (Aug 12, 2011)

Browning did have a nice big Parka in Brush Camo. Had shell holders in one of the pockets too


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have a heavy parka and us a poncho for covering all of my clothing up, several different color combos.


----------

